# Drill and Ceremonial Badges



## alan_li_13 (20 Aug 2004)

Hey all,
This summer, i attended CLI D&C at blackdown. At the end of the course, we were given the three tree/arrowhead badges. This suprised me since i was told that those were phased out and the newer open pacesticks are used now. Does anyone know why this happened, and what is the reason behind it?
I heard a few reasons like how bad/good we were compared to last year, but i'm not sure...


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (20 Aug 2004)

I heard they were phased out aswell maybe there was a problem with getting enough badges or something because they were suppose to be phased out. I will try and ask Major McCabe.


----------



## patt (20 Aug 2004)

they been sayin they were giving out the badges years ago but there still not out something must be going wrong with the supply of them


----------



## alexk (21 Aug 2004)

it doesnt realy matter beacuse at the end of the day its not a new badge you walk away with its the expirence


----------



## alan_li_13 (28 Aug 2004)

Any one got word on the badges yet? And i'm just taking some opinions, who thinks which one looks better.


----------



## Chief03 (31 Aug 2004)

Well, I never actually took DnC (Adventure Whitehorse) but I've always wanted to do DnC and want that badge with the three arrows, and in my opinion I prefer the three arrows just because I've been in cadets for so long and I could have had a chance 3 times to get it.


----------



## RGauthier (15 Sep 2004)

Well about the badge thing, Cadets soming from Argonaut ACSTC's D&C Course have been getting the open pace stick badges for at least 2 years now


----------



## THEARMYGUY (16 Sep 2004)

Hello,

Cadets who did the D&C from my unit have received the open pace stick badge for at least 1 year before this summer.  I'm in EOA.

Good luck with your badges.  Check with stores at your unit and in the new reference manual printed this year.  It will show the correct badge as will cadets.ca.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## MikeM (18 Sep 2004)

Just a matter of logistics, last year the D&C people received the open pace stick, so perhaps they did not have enough for everyone and some may have received the older badge.


----------



## q_1966 (22 Oct 2004)

I was told that the old 3 Trees use to represent all the CLI Courses back in the 70s-80s

q_1966


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (26 Oct 2004)

Thats happened with a few courses. I know back in 2003 when I did CLI MIl Band, I recieved a 3 tree badge aswell.
Regards,


----------



## ouyin2000 (27 Oct 2004)

in vernon for the past 2 summers the badge with the open pace stick was handed out. the summer before, (2002), they handed out the three "trees" badge as they were trying to get rid of as many of them as possible, to bring in the new badge

also, the three "trees" may now be used to denote any CLI course, provided that the course officer has run out of actual badges to hand out...which is not very often


----------



## j.babin (16 Nov 2004)

If you want the open pace stick design get your CO to request  the new ACLI D&C badge from the ACO as it cannot be ordered by the unit.


----------



## armygurl_557 (20 Dec 2004)

> This summer, i attended CLI D&C at blackdown. At the end of the course, we were given the three tree/arrowhead badges. This suprised me since i was told that those were phased out and the newer open pacesticks are used now. Does anyone know why this happened, and what is the reason behind it?
> I heard a few reasons like how bad/good we were compared to last year, but i'm not sure...




I didnt attend D and C but My friends did. They both got The open Pace stick. But that was probably because CSM Wood was our Old RSM..   That guy was SCARY when he got mad!! Wood and Sgt Maxwell ( Who Both Staffed) said it was because they had to phase out the older badges, because they are revising all of the badges. .. But when Alpha Company went to Wonedrland Wood was a Really Fun Guy.. I racesd him on The Go Carte things.. ( I was in Kilo)..

                                                                            Caroline


----------



## Dane (9 Jan 2005)

Ryan summed it up correctly - they're trying to get rid of all the badges. CSTCs were directed to purge their supply of all the old badges, so I'd suggest that Blackdown was slightly slow following that direction. In 2002 Vernon actually handed out both badges, but very few people got pace stick (5?). In 2003 and 2004, as he said we were all pace stick as all CSTCs should be standardized on by now. The Pace Stick had its first appearance at Valcartier in 2001, or so I've been told. I believe it...


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jan 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> Thats happened with a few courses. I know back in 2003 when I did CLI MIl Band, I recieved a 3 tree badge aswell.
> Regards,


Thats because in 2002 all of us that did CLI Mil Band got 2 CLI Mil Band badges for some reason.

It is due to supply, at Blackdown if they don't have enough for everyone they don't issue it out.  I didn't get my musician badge when I did CL because they didn't have enough, and they told us it was for that reason.

It could be worse, a few cadets in my platoon got course badges of the wrong element (Air Cadet got Army Cadet badge).


----------



## c.jacob (6 Dec 2005)

As QM I was able to order camp badges from logistik no problems but Why is wearing an old D&C badge such an insult?  I cadet from my corps lost his badge so I gave him one with the tree's.  He complained and argued with me that it wasn't a D&C badge and demanded a pace stick badge.  I wasn't too impressed to say the least as I war the tree badge as a cadet.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (6 Dec 2005)

Craig Jacob said:
			
		

> As QM I was able to order camp badges from logistik no problems but Why is wearing an old D&C badge such an insult?   I cadet from my corps lost his badge so I gave him one with the tree's.   He complained and argued with me that it wasn't a D&C badge and demanded a pace stick badge.   I wasn't too impressed to say the least as I war the tree badge as a cadet.



welcome to the borad, just so you know. Some one is going to rip your head off if you start a new thread no a topic, and also discuss it ina  brand new thread.


----------

